# Cat



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I took these pictures on my vacation in Italy. An Italian Cat who loves to hunt little lizards.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Love them! Especially the last picture.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow nice looking cat!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you. Her name was Maggie. I'm not sure if it is because of the "M" on her forhead  (second picture)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful! I really love the last picture...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You're very talented, Rik!

Very pretty kitty! I love the M on her head!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Once again wonderful pictures rik. Is that third shot with a lizard in sight? I'd sure hate to be that lizard if it is...

Pete


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very very nice....what long whiskas she has....was last pic taken after she ate the lizard???:yuck::yuck:


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

Love the pictures especially the last one!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Fabulous photos of a very beautiful cat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Once again wonderful pictures rik. Is that third shot with a lizard in sight? I'd sure hate to be that lizard if it is...
> 
> Pete





Nash666 said:


> Very very nice....what long whiskas she has....was last pic taken after she ate the lizard???:yuck::yuck:


Thank you ! 

There was a lizard in sight in the first picture. In the last picture maybe you suppose some action but in fact she was yawning


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

excellent !!! love that 1st one best


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> excellent !!! love that 1st one best


Thanks Dave !


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Always love your pictures...pretty kitty.


----------

